# Finally!



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry to waste space guys, but after 2 weeks my internet is back up again. i was only able to get on during work but i'm at home now. 

but since i started a topic, i'll post more unseen pics of my bike. 
feel free to post whatever or anyone wanna chat here, go ahead

here's my little brother. 1st time he'd seen my bike like this, he liked it so much he ordered one


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice! spread the word!...make sure u get him to come on here n post pics when he gets it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

plus i just talked to some dude on the phone that i met at sundays car show and we're gonna meet this weekend. he said he wants to join my club


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like this pic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2005, 06:12 PM
> *plus i just talked to some dude on the phone that i met at sundays car show and we're gonna meet this weekend.  he said he wants to join my club
> [snapback]3101767[/snapback]​*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bike when i first got it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my very first lowrider bike, back in the early 1990's


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2005, 07:13 PM
> *my very first lowrider bike, back in the early 1990's
> [snapback]3102033[/snapback]​*


  Schwinn


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 5 2005, 09:07 PM
> *my bike when i first got it
> [snapback]3102001[/snapback]​*



Look at the cat...its like WTF you looking at :cheesy: . lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 5 2005, 09:27 PM
> *  Schwinn
> [snapback]3102093[/snapback]​*


actually i ordered it from LRB, it's an Aztlan Cruiser


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey noe u should get one of them good photoshoppers on here to take ur reflection out of that light and it would look really cool....they can pretty much do ne thign


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 6 2005, 07:04 AM
> *hey noe u should get one of them good photoshoppers on here to take ur reflection out of that light and it would look really cool....they can pretty much do ne thign
> [snapback]3103315[/snapback]​*


what reflection? on the bullet light?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 6 2005, 05:03 AM
> *actually i ordered it from LRB, it's an Aztlan Cruiser
> [snapback]3103313[/snapback]​*


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 6 2005, 06:11 AM
> *what reflection?  on the bullet light?
> [snapback]3103334[/snapback]​*


I think he means the reflection of you taking the picture on the light. The bikes looking sweet as always noe.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i like that picture like that


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

gold fenders would make it look good too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

gold fenders? hhmmmmm


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

Noe, you should go with gold twisted fender braces. Because you are mixing the gold and chrome on the bike, and all the gold parts are just small minor parts, and all of the bigger stand out stuff is chrome.

It's just an opinion, but I think the gold twisted fender braces would go really good with it, instead of the fenders.


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

yea i agree, golds fender braces, oh and a gold visor on the light, the idea of small gold parts is good


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

gold twisted fender braces, gold light visor dealy, & gold light for the back :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

EDIT: AND GOLD TWIST TAILPIPES!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyT_@May 8 2005, 02:00 AM
> *Noe, you should go with gold twisted fender braces. Because you are mixing the gold and chrome on the bike, and all the gold parts are just small minor parts, and all of the bigger stand out stuff is chrome.
> 
> It's just an opinion, but I think the gold twisted fender braces would go really good with it, instead of the fenders.
> [snapback]3110640[/snapback]​*


yeah, that's what i wanted to get next


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

get two gold fender braces and two silver ones


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a pic i just took this afternoon
i wish i had my fork bars already though, should get them wednesday


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats a nice pic....i like when ppl take the time to take pics lol....doesnt ur wife get jelous though lol....shouldnt u b taking pics of her by the water  j/k


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@May 8 2005, 09:06 PM
> *thats a nice pic....i like when ppl take  the time to take pics lol....doesnt ur wife get jelous though lol....shouldnt u b taking pics of her by the water  j/k
> [snapback]3112794[/snapback]​*


LOL
sometimes when i refer to my bike i call it "la otra", which means "the other one" LOL

she knows i'm kidding, i would have taken a pic of her but she didn't go with me, she has taken some pics next to my bike though


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i never noticed ur kickstand....thats awesome....i wanted to do that but i dont have one for my bike lol....keepin it og


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

actually i just put the kickstand back on about a week ago. i had to try everything to bend it to get it to where it had to be to hold the bike. it was too high so i had to bend it


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice.....in my lmr mag it says o\put it in a vice and then use the circle end of the wrench to bend it...

i wish i had one to try it out on


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 8 2005, 08:18 PM
> *a pic i just took this afternoon
> i wish i had my fork bars already though, should get them wednesday
> [snapback]3112678[/snapback]​*



That could make a good backround picture


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I hope you havent been riding it without the support bars your fork bars could bend. And with that square twisted fork that would really suck.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@May 9 2005, 02:19 PM
> *I hope you havent been riding it without the support bars your fork bars could bend. And with that square twisted fork that would really suck.
> [snapback]3116042[/snapback]​*



:0 :uh: uh, just yesterday at the park for a little bit


thanks johnny, i like the pic also, i should have got one without the spring though


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Ive been playing around in flash...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

COOL


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks, right now im working on one of a 64 impala hopping, that one took me about an hour.


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

thats kool.but i dont like the tassles


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Heres the car i just finished, it turned out to look more like a 63.


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

Lookin good man .


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thansks twism


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

look what i got today


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

10 minutes later


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

fork braces?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh didnt see that pic....nice! i thought they were tripple in the box


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

took these this past weekend, got some 1x6 boards and covered them in green sequin, and i got some lights for my display


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

they look good...now u can go out n get ur 1st place trophies


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's the one i want


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's the one i want


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2005, 06:15 PM
> *look what i got today
> [snapback]3127070[/snapback]​*



:cheesy:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Damn man very nice job on the display it looks bitchin'


----------



## lowroller33 (Dec 15, 2004)

hey nice job wiuth the over all look nice display


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks ryan and lowroller33


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

how'd u get those baby bees there? did u modify them in any way?
it looks nice it hides the bolts well i wanna copy u hahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@May 12 2005, 12:16 AM
> *how'd u get those baby bees there? did u modify them in any way?
> it looks nice it hides the bolts well i wanna copy u hahaha
> [snapback]3128098[/snapback]​*


they are actually lights that i got at a truck stop in town. they came with a little bracket and i didn't have to modify anything


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

display lights look shit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 12 2005, 10:17 AM
> *display lights look shit
> [snapback]3129408[/snapback]​*


thanks mr expert bike builder :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 12 2005, 10:08 AM
> *thanks mr expert bike builder :biggrin:
> [snapback]3129685[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 12 2005, 01:08 PM
> *thanks mr expert bike builder :biggrin:
> [snapback]3129685[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i should be getting another package tomorrow so i'll post pics tomorrow night or saturday


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 12 2005, 10:08 AM
> *thanks mr expert bike builder :biggrin:
> [snapback]3129685[/snapback]​*


was that a joke because i didnt quite catch it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, wasn't it funny?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 12 2005, 12:23 PM
> *yeah, wasn't it funny?
> [snapback]3130521[/snapback]​*


no


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

update: just got another package from U.P.S. about 10 minutes ago. this is the box and what the box contained, 4 gold triple square twisted fender braces

[attachmentid=168934]
[attachmentid=168937]


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

waste of money


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 13 2005, 05:06 PM
> *waste of money
> [snapback]3136183[/snapback]​*



ali's language

waste of money=i wish i had some of those
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2005, 04:09 PM
> *ali's language
> 
> waste of money=i wish i had some of those
> ...


shut up, ATHEIST.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 13 2005, 05:10 PM
> *shut up, ATHEIST.
> [snapback]3136200[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 13 2005, 04:16 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3136224[/snapback]​*


don't be mad because i dont care that you wasted your money.

what do you mean i can't afford?? i'm buying a trike kit tomorrow fool


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Those triple square twisted fender braces are really cool it's been a while since they've came out with some new parts.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 13 2005, 05:18 PM
> *don't be mad because i dont care that you wasted your money.
> 
> what do you mean i can't afford?? i'm buying a trike kit tomorrow fool
> [snapback]3136228[/snapback]​*


when did i say you couldn't afford it?

anyway, it took me a while but i finally got it done


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another pic


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice braces. I'm not a big fan of front ducktail fenders though.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

looks awesome.....theyre gold right?


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

never mind just read ur post


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll get some more pics tomorrow in the sunlight, it was to dark already


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's that pic again, for some reason it didn't finish loading


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

were did you get the fender braces from?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@May 13 2005, 07:16 PM
> *Nice braces. I'm not a big fan of front ducktail fenders though.
> [snapback]3136703[/snapback]​*


me neither but thats all i can find


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+May 13 2005, 05:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just one of my ideas :dunno: :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 13 2005, 10:58 PM
> *were did you get the fender braces from?
> [snapback]3137343[/snapback]​*


i had bought some flat twisted gold fender braces on ebay from masterlowrider, but for some reason he gave me a deal and sent me these, gold triple square twisted ones, i can't complain


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another pic with the new fender braces, for some reason when i don't use the flash the pic comes out blurry


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Bike looks real nice Noe. :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks socios


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

u did a really good job....i was thinking ur always putting new parts on but i think u cant ne more lol....i couldnt think of ne thing else besides a banana seat n and sissybar but thats it....everything goes good with each other


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

haha

actually, there is some other things that i wanted. a square twisted continental kit, some dummy lights, then i think i would be happy with it. i thought about the banana seat and sissy bar but my wife says she likes this seat better, maybe later i'll get the banana seat


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

u can always switch it up though  cuz that kinda looks hard to ride since u sit closer....but looks awesome!


oh u can also get twisted rim strip :O


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

they don't sell rim strip in gold do they? that would look awesome i think


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i dont know..u can always get that guy finestkreations....im not sure if thats his screen name to plate them for u...or u can paint them the same green as ur bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good idea


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

on the topic of parts I say get the gold visor for the light and twist gold tailpipes to add more gold to the back


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics i just took about 30 minutes ago, i hate resizing pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another with the spring at a school parking lot


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

i love everything on your bike. It looks nicer with the spring too


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, i like it to be different but at the same time nice


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

looks real nice noe. i say ditch the beach cruiser seat...other than that, it's come a long way bro. good work.

*edit...imo chrome seat pan, gold springer between the pan and a 'custom' button tuck green seat, and a triple twist gold sissy bar. it'd tie it all together.


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

wow your bike look very nice with your new brace!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

nice ride


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@May 15 2005, 11:26 PM
> *looks real nice noe. i say ditch the beach cruiser seat...other than that, it's come a long way bro. good work.
> 
> *edit...imo chrome seat pan, gold springer between the pan and a 'custom' button tuck green seat, and a triple twist gold sissy bar. it'd tie it all together.
> [snapback]3142758[/snapback]​*


what the ??

where have you been man, good to see you on here again :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 16 2005, 06:16 AM
> *what the ??
> 
> where have you been man, good to see you on here again :cheesy:
> [snapback]3143514[/snapback]​*


staying busy bro. but i've got the lowrider bicycle itch again. :biggrin: gonna be workin' on my bike again real soon.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good to hear Socal, still collecting them revell lowriders, i just bought 3 of them last night


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

i saw the new set on ebay...just haven't got 'em yet.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i bought the green 63 impala, white cadi w'blue stripes and a blue 77 monte carlo with silver patterns


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

noe i don't like the two fender braces on the rear, it'd look cleaner with a single.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

isnt there less rattle with 2?


im having two braces on my one biek....ill post pics of the frames with primer soon


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

can someone photoshop my bike to have a green banana seat with a twisted sissy bar?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 16 2005, 11:59 AM
> *noe i don't like the two fender braces on the rear, it'd look cleaner with a single.
> [snapback]3144560[/snapback]​*


you don't like anything on anyones bike man :dunno:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 16 2005, 11:17 AM
> *you don't like anything on anyones bike man  :dunno:
> [snapback]3144680[/snapback]​*


it's called good taste.

you've gone overboard with too many fender braces!! it's time to start another bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just chrome_@May 16 2005, 12:19 PM
> *it's called good taste.
> 
> you've gone overboard with too many fender braces!! it's time to start another bike
> [snapback]3144684[/snapback]​*


LOL, hahahahaha

most bikes have four braces, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 16 2005, 11:23 AM
> *LOL, hahahahaha
> 
> most bikes have four braces, what's wrong with that?
> [snapback]3144717[/snapback]​*


 oh yes. i dunno, it seems cluttered to me, like you've put it on there for the fun of it.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:ugh: :around: :happysad: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 16 2005, 11:16 AM
> *can someone photoshop my bike to have a green banana seat with a twisted sissy bar?
> [snapback]3144675[/snapback]​*


i'll see what i can do man. it's kinda slow here at the office today. 

*edit. can't find a triple twist in gold...only chrome. i'll keep looking.


----------



## sn33z33 (Mar 10, 2005)

nice man. i agree, i think it'll look hot with a 5 button banana seat and gold sissybar. clean


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@May 16 2005, 12:28 PM
> *i'll see what i can do man. it's kinda slow here at the office today.
> 
> *edit. can't find a triple twist in gold...only chrome. i'll keep looking.
> [snapback]3144756[/snapback]​*


thanks, i want the sissy bar chrome so it's cool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some pics of the bike my brother got yesterday. yeah, it's just a common bike, for now
[attachmentid=172394]
[attachmentid=172395]
[attachmentid=172396]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

last one, came with some mirrors also but they weren't on the bike yet
[attachmentid=172397]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just another pic of my bike :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

yeah but im still cool with the knights heavyhitters


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 19 2005, 07:11 AM
> *yeah but im still cool with the knights heavyhitters
> [snapback]3157832[/snapback]​*


sorry about that wrong topic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

no problem bro, another texan, cool


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

what up Noe? damn, I've always liked your bike, that shit's dope! nice job :thumbsup: but hey, whats up with your wheels? i can see they're 144 FANS, but in this pic they look twisted, but then in other pic's they don't. do you have two different sets of wheels? or am i seeing things?  if they are twisted, were they custom made? b/c i haven't found ant twisted 144's anywere. 

NICE BIKE


----------



## dice1649 (Apr 20, 2005)

Oh, and yeah, your brothers bike looks fresh too! I was thinkin about doing the purple, but i was advised against it. do you know were he got it from? looks very nice! :thumbsup: what costom parts is he planning on getting?

Tell him GREAT JOB!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks

about my rims, no, they are not twisted, i guess when i resize the pics it makes it look like that i guess


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dice1649_@May 19 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Oh, and yeah, your brothers bike looks fresh too! I was thinkin about doing the  purple, but i was advised against it. do you know were he got it from? looks very nice!  :thumbsup: what costom parts is he planning on getting?
> 
> Tell him GREAT JOB!
> [snapback]3158258[/snapback]​*



yeah, he's excited about it. he ordered it from aztlanbicycle.com

about the customizing he's not sure yet, but i'll be there to help whenever he needs it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

***************UPDATE****************

i bought a Bratz bike yesterday for my little brother in law. i owed it to him cause ebay and paypal never helped me get my money back so....

it will be getting built into a show/street bike little by little cause he's only 13, but that makes 4 bikes and counting for Magic Valley Bike Club :biggrin:

i will post pics of his bike later today


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 27 2005, 10:48 AM
> ****************UPDATE****************
> 
> i bought a Bratz bike yesterday for my little brother in law.  i owed it to him cause ebay and paypal never helped me get my money back so....
> ...



those purple ones with the stars?? good idea..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that one. the stars were off by the time the the bike got home. it was only $108 with tax for the whole bike


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 27 2005, 01:48 PM
> ****************UPDATE****************
> 
> i bought a Bratz bike yesterday for my little brother in law.  i owed it to him cause ebay and paypal never helped me get my money back so....
> ...


whats this about ...what happened?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 27 2005, 12:49 PM
> *yeah, that one.  the stars were off by the time the the bike got home.  it was only $108 with tax for the whole bike
> [snapback]3190944[/snapback]​*



i'm gonna do the same thing


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

long story but i got time.

back on april the 8th, i won a lowrider bike frame on ebay for $41 right. the very next day i paid for it using my paypal and my littlle bro-in-law gave me the money cash. 2 days later i get an email from the seller saying that the money i sent went to someone else with the same name and almost the same email address (only 1 letter was different). she explained that somehow she and this other person had the same email address but one was with yahoo and the other aol. it hurts me to even think :around: about this cause it's confusing. 

anyways, she (the seller) called Paypal and they told her that the only thing to do was email the lady that got my money and "bombard" her with email telling her to send back my money. well both myself and the seller kept sending emails and neither one of us got an answer. Paypal said they could not do anything till after 30 days. so, on may the 8th, one month after the auction ended i emailed paypal with my problem and they send me an email telling me to keep emailing the lady. i emailed them back kinda :angry: cause they didn't really help. so far i haven't got a response, my frame, or my money. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I say it's time for some ass kickin noe :thumbsup:

God be with you


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@May 27 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I say it's time for some ass kickin noe :thumbsup:
> 
> God be with you
> [snapback]3191223[/snapback]​*


"If God is for me, who then can be against me"

i love that bible verse :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I just remembered from church when the priest says God be with you and then everyone says and also with you, and then he goes on to the scriptures or something :dunno:


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

where's the sissy bar oz?


----------



## ozlowrider (Feb 10, 2005)

sorry


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 27 2005, 11:48 AM
> ****************UPDATE****************
> 
> i bought a Bratz bike yesterday for my little brother in law.  i owed it to him cause ebay and paypal never helped me get my money back so....
> ...



here it is after the spring came off and the handlebars were moved a little forward


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

nice man it looks good just like that.....u wouldnt even have to mod it really....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey socios prez, here's the airbrush i was telling you about, by the way, this motorcycle runs 9's and 10's in the quarter mile :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's another one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

some pics i took this afternoon, we all took a little cruise


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's a picture i took about 10 years ago


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

today


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

is that in the same spot as the other pic


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

it appears to be


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

hey do you have the picture of gold rush that you had posted up in oxnards finest


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 30 2005, 09:51 PM
> *is that in the same spot as the other pic
> [snapback]3202612[/snapback]​*


yeah, it's the same spot, i rode my bike to my mom's house and took a picture there, i thought it would be cool to do that


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@May 30 2005, 10:01 PM
> *hey do you have the picture of gold rush that you had posted up in oxnards finest
> [snapback]3202659[/snapback]​*


yeah i still have it, but i'm at work, i'll post it later


----------



## Litorube (Mar 19, 2004)

Say Noe I saw that motorcycle at our last car show here in West Texas. That's a bad bike. It was for sell at the car show. Was it still for sell, just wondering.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

HEY LITORUBE, i'm not sure if it was for sell or not, it belongs to some tattoo artist


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

Bumping this topic up for the last time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 30 2005, 09:51 AM
> *hey socios prez, here's the airbrush i was telling you about, by the way, this motorcycle runs 9's and 10's in the quarter mile :biggrin:
> [snapback]3200629[/snapback]​*


huh?


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

remember i told you about a tattoo artist that does airbrush, that's his bike and his work also


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magic Valley_@Jun 4 2005, 06:23 AM
> *remember i told you about a tattoo artist that does airbrush, that's his bike and his work also
> [snapback]3222978[/snapback]​*


OH!!! Now I remember. Looks like the man for the job. I like the pics of your first bike and the one you have now.


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

hehehe

yeah, i like those pics. my brother in law and myself rode the bikes to my moms house and i remembered the old pic of my first bike so i decided to tak that picture. notice the difference in the trees in the back from then till now. it was about 9-10 years difference


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha nice i didnt even notice that.....


----------



## Magic Valley (Feb 22, 2005)

44 User(s) are browsing this forum (35 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Magic Valley, LOWexpectations232, mousin, LOWRIDERTRIKE81, lowrider2NV, BRAVO, bigpimpin25, bahaman, Lowtie 77

44 users in the bikes forum, this can't be right :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Magic Valley_@Jun 4 2005, 10:40 AM
> *44 User(s) are browsing this forum (35 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Magic Valley, LOWexpectations232, mousin, LOWRIDERTRIKE81, lowrider2NV, BRAVO, bigpimpin25, bahaman, Lowtie 77
> 
> ...


Thats crazy!!! 44?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT for 12Gage
:biggrin:


----------



## 12Gage (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 10 2005, 10:39 AM
> *TTT for 12Gage
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3253572[/snapback]​*


That bike is killin man! How many you got now? Wanna sell me one? :biggrin:


----------



## that1bmxguy (Aug 26, 2004)

no dont sell him one, he wont pay.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

well they live in the same area.....so kinda hard not to pay lol


----------



## 12Gage (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by that1bmxguy_@Jun 10 2005, 10:53 AM
> *no dont sell him one, he wont pay.
> [snapback]3253666[/snapback]​*


 :uh: I live like 30 mins from him.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 12Gage_@Jun 10 2005, 10:52 AM
> *That bike is killin man! How many you got now? Wanna sell me one? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3253661[/snapback]​*


i've got 3 in my back porch. mine, my brother's and my little brother's in law. and no, i won't sell you one, hahaha


----------



## 12Gage (Jan 10, 2005)

Thats cool. Hows the club coming along?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so far it's all family, but there's a big show coming up on june 26 in pharr and hopefully i'll meet some more people who want to join


----------



## 12Gage (Jan 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 10 2005, 10:56 AM
> *i've got 3 in my back porch.  mine, my brother's and my little brother's in law.  and no, i won't sell you one, hahaha
> [snapback]3253679[/snapback]​*


Your back porch huh? So what is your address again? And when are you not home?
:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

lol

if you think you can get past Judah, i'll give you my address and tell you when i'm not gonna be home :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm going to lunch, be back later homies


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

Judah


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Jun 10 2005, 11:14 AM
> *Judah
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha

more like Judah's snack


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

post pics of bike parts noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 10 2005, 12:04 PM
> *post pics of bike parts noe
> [snapback]3254140[/snapback]​*


i would but i'm not home right now. i need to post a pic of my back porch, it looks like a little bike shop with all them bikes :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

oooh yeah cool


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the pics ali


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i see a bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

wanna see more?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2005, 06:06 PM
> *wanna see more?
> [snapback]3259694[/snapback]​*


of course


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

be right back


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

ya man


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here they are, this is the back porch


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

why do you hang them up?


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

whatever happened to your sons lowrider?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another view


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Jun 11 2005, 04:14 PM
> *whatever happened to your sons lowrider?
> [snapback]3259719[/snapback]​*


does this answer your question. naw, but honestly haven't worked on it lately. i think i'm gonna remove the front tank and do something different to it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just started hanging them about 3 days ago because they take up a lot of space. my green bike is the one covered under the blankets on the floor


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

is that your brothers bike with the bent sissybar??


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, he rode it over here recently and left it here. he hasn't even called or asked about it. next time he sees it he might not recognize it, hahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just got this today, metallic Cordoba brown on a silver base, this begins tomorrow on the bratz bike. other plans are twisted parts, white banana seat and white grips


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

twisted parts :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 11 2005, 05:32 PM
> *just got this today, metallic Cordoba brown on a silver base, this begins tomorrow on the bratz bike.  other plans are twisted parts, white banana seat and white grips
> [snapback]3259787[/snapback]​*



Where's the clear??? lol Naw man, sup wit chu? Still hookin them bikes up I see. AHven't really ckeced out his topic so this is all new.. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey mike, clear comes later. i'm actually gonna start this monday, not tomorrow


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

recent pics by the train tracks


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

sweet noe :thumbsup: bike looks fantastic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks ali, here's my new avatar


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

SHIT TRAIN!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics i took a little while ago. here it is on the floor, but the rear bumper hits and slows down the hop


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

can you drive it with the front locked up?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

then on the edge where the bumper doesn't hit


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, you can drive it and hop at the same time


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i got a video on my camera but my video program doesn't want to open it. how can i do it so you guys can download it?


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.yousendit.com  the download will only be available for a limited time. stick your email address in the email section and then post up the link


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my computer is too slow though


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

aww mayné


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hope this works, thanks ali

http://s35.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=04RS066...AQ0VXWOHBYRVY87


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

let me know if it works


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

didnt work


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

was just a picture


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

it should be a video, it's a THM file, whatever that means?? :dunno:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i have no idea, it would be better as an mpeg


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

noe you shouldn't play on the train tracks :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just got back from the park, a few lowriders and 2 other bikes

and you know i took my camera


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

pics from the park on sunday


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the other bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Cool stuff noe.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 14 2005, 08:25 PM
> *
> [snapback]3274222[/snapback]​*


I like that picture :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks guys, i still have a lot more but i was resizing them and then the site crashed so i decided to go to sleep


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

ttt for lil nme, check out post 200 and post 202


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

I need money lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

haha

i got some videos of it also


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

OH Really Let Me See A Link


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

check post # 208, ali said it didn't work though


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

its just a pic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't know how to make it work. i'd email it to you but my computer is too slow and it would take a long time to do it


----------



## Lil-Nme (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh Ok


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the $12 and 2 day paint job, i started yesterday


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

$12 and 2 days later, what do you all think about the color, still needs clear coat


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hope it doesn't crash this time


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

me sanding the frame


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 16 2005, 05:40 PM
> *me sanding the frame
> [snapback]3282754[/snapback]​*


Who takes your pictures?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

primered


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 16 2005, 07:41 PM
> *Who takes your pictures?
> [snapback]3282758[/snapback]​*


haha
i used the 10 second timer on that one, my daughter took one but i'm not gonna post that one.

here's the final outcome, still needs clear


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

All that needs is some nice pinstripping.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

last one


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

who's bike is the one behind the primer pic


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

are u gonna be knockin out those cups!?
EDIT: i just saw the taping around them nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wazza213_@Jun 17 2005, 01:51 AM
> *are u gonna be knockin out those cups!?
> [snapback]3284577[/snapback]​*


can't you see that they are all taped up?


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

i just realised after i posted my bad..


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Jun 16 2005, 08:18 PM
> *who's bike is the one behind the primer pic
> [snapback]3282939[/snapback]​*


my brother's bike, he left it at my house and never came back for it.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Loks nice. Should've took the bearign cups out for that chrome contrast. But other than that it looks peachy. Had a bike that color. Love tha tone.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

peachy??

anyways, thanks mike. check out post # 249, what's that under the spiderman and dora the explorer blankets, LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 17 2005, 11:41 AM
> *peachy??
> 
> anyways, thanks mike.  check out post # 249, what's that under the spiderman and dora the explorer blankets, LOL
> [snapback]3285805[/snapback]​*


Oh.. I dunno. what is under there?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my green bike brotha, it's got to be covered


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 17 2005, 11:45 AM
> *my green bike brotha, it's got to be covered
> [snapback]3285826[/snapback]​*


Oh! Gotcha! See, you take care of your stuff. My green bike and the blue girls frame sat outside int eh driveway next to my car all last night. lol There was a fight and I had to leave em there so when I got back I forgot to take em in.


Poor bikes.. Lets see a closeup of the green bike's patterns!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i just like to cover it so the rims don't get too dirty


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh yeah, i'll post up pics fo the front tank when i get home


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Jun 17 2005, 10:36 AM
> *Loks nice.  Should've took the bearign cups out for that chrome contrast. But other than that it looks peachy.  Had a bike that color.  Love tha tone.
> [snapback]3285779[/snapback]​*


they are taped


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the front tank mike, nothing special


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

close up of the paint after some glitter spray


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

thats a nice paintjob :thumbsup: 

did the "glitter spray" come in a can?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yes, the glitter spray comes in a can, just spray it on, then i put some clear over it


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2005)

nice job noe. so u comn up here 4 houston lrm next month? how many members r in ur b.c. club? will any of them b comn also? if u comn c u there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, we're a new club now with 3 bikes. probably won't go to houston but should be at san antonio


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

ttt

i like this topic


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Jun 21 2005, 08:18 AM
> *ttt
> 
> i like this topic
> [snapback]3301169[/snapback]​*



thanks, i figured putting all my stuff in one topic was better than starting a bunch of different ones


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice work noe. Is that the krylon glitter spray? I don't know if you saw the post I made a while back, I sprayed that on the yellow bike I'm working on. It's good stuff but really messy.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jun 21 2005, 12:25 PM
> *Nice work noe. Is that the krylon glitter spray? I don't know if you saw the post I made a while back, I sprayed that on the yellow bike I'm working on. It's good stuff but really messy.
> [snapback]3302172[/snapback]​*



i'm not even sure of the brand, but i'll post a pic of the bottle later. yeah, it is messy, my shoes were covered in glitter when i was done


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

lol Same here, all over my shoes, the driveway, the garage door....

I like that brown you used though, really clean. I haven't seen too many brown bikes.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Jun 21 2005, 01:59 PM
> *lol Same here, all over my shoes, the driveway, the garage door....
> 
> I like that brown you used though, really clean. I haven't seen too many brown bikes.
> [snapback]3302585[/snapback]​*


luckily i keep my green bike under some blankets. but yeah, about the brown color, that's the one we decided on. we already got a clean white seat, looking for whtie grips, and probably gonna send a money order tomorrow for some parts.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm gonna spray paint my seat silver before i retrim it hahaha


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

got the pic of the glitter spray noe?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry, i had to go somewhere after work, here it is, comes in silver, gold, blue, red, green, and multi-color


----------



## chiquito1228 (Jun 19, 2004)

i have been looking for that glitter spray in here and they dont sell it


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@May 9 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Heres the car i just finished, it turned out to look more like a 63.
> 
> 
> ...




man i loved using flash, i would get bord in my media production class and jus make little 15-20 miniute animations. i had a couple i really liked. 1- 2 trucks roll up to a stop light a guy ina 4x4 was like ur truck scks, and the other truck slams on the ground and then does a 4 foot bunny hop and drives away draggin ass and throw sparks.

and the other one was an impala dancer/radical hopper doin its thing hoppin and breaking a ball joint and keeps on goin. 

i also made a shit load of stick fighting movies, using matrix moves and shit. dam i wish i still had aaccess to an apple computer.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chiquito1228_@Jun 24 2005, 07:25 PM
> *i have been looking for that glitter spray in here and they dont sell it
> [snapback]3317991[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: i got some from michaels


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jun 25 2005, 12:07 AM
> *:biggrin: i got some from michaels
> [snapback]3318962[/snapback]​*


yup i got gold and silver flake for 2 bux a can at michaels


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i forgot to post pics, but this past saturday i went to mexico. i saw something i never thought i'd see there, a lowrider bike. i started talking to the kid and he says that him and about 20 of his friends all have bikes and that they cruise around at night. he then tells me there is a bike shop about 2 blocks from where we were so i decided to check it out. they had some whitewalls, rims, and some other misc. parts.
on my way back to the u.s. i saw some other kid on a lowrider. i stopped him and talke to him also. he let me take pics of his bike but it was kind of dirty, this one even had some bondo. i'll post pics of both bikes when i get home


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jun 25 2005, 12:06 AM
> *man i loved using flash, i would get bord in my media production class and jus make little 15-20 miniute animations. i had a couple i really liked. 1- 2 trucks roll up to a stop light a guy ina 4x4 was like ur truck scks, and the other truck slams on the ground and then does a 4 foot bunny hop and drives away draggin ass and throw sparks.
> 
> and the other one was an impala dancer/radical hopper doin its thing hoppin and breaking a ball joint and keeps on goin.
> ...


Cool man, do you still have that animation of the truck?


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

when my dad went to mexico he said that he seen about 10 kids with lowrider bikes and they had bondo and some had twisted parts on them


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

oh, i forgot to mention, they had homemade adjustable fork crowns :0

no twisted parts


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

When i went, i didnt see any.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by krate_lowrider_@Jun 27 2005, 02:57 PM
> *When i went, i didnt see any.
> [snapback]3327893[/snapback]​*


what part did you go to, do you remember?


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 27 2005, 06:37 PM
> *  i'll post pics of both bikes when i get home
> [snapback]3327002[/snapback]​*


post dem pics man!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

alright, here's the pics i took in mexico, this was the 1st one i saw. this kid worked selling "elotes"


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

this is the other one i saw. i didn't realize it was in the shade so the color is hard to see. it was just red. the guy really didn't want me to take a pic cause he said it was "mugrosa" or dirty :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jun 27 2005, 07:29 PM
> *this is the other one i saw.  i didn't realize it was in the shade so the color is hard to see.  it was just red.  the guy really didn't want me to take a pic cause he said it was "mugrosa"  or dirty :biggrin:
> [snapback]3329291[/snapback]​*


ooooopppppppsssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

i think the seat is dead on that red one lol


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Jun 28 2005, 09:25 AM
> *i think the seat is dead on that red one lol
> [snapback]3332209[/snapback]​*


either it died or the heat melted it, hahaha


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

none of the pictures are showin up anymore not even red xs


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wheres the pictures? 

I was in Michoacan and I saw a street custom bike sitting in fron or a barber shop and the owner was getting a haircut. He had all kinds of kids hanging around him.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

noe's an idiot.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricecrispy210_@Jul 28 2005, 01:40 PM
> *none of the pictures are showin up anymore not even red xs
> [snapback]3497344[/snapback]​*


i deleted them cause i didn't have any more space, plus this topic died out


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 28 2005, 02:05 PM
> *noe's an idiot.
> [snapback]3497537[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

i jus wanted to see the handelbars :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what handlebars?


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 28 2005, 01:24 PM
> *what handlebars?
> [snapback]3497757[/snapback]​*


your handalbars on your bike the twist ones


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 28 2005, 01:10 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3497593[/snapback]​*


it doesnt fucking matter if you have no space left

''Attachments
Global Space Left: 0bytes''


and i post pics everyday. i havent deleted any since the feature was put on here.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll post them again if i can get my internet working again, i had problems yesterday so i worked on brown bike


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jul 28 2005, 03:52 PM
> *it doesnt fucking matter if you have no space left
> 
> ''Attachments
> ...


i found that out recently. like right now i have 0 space and still post pics


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 28 2005, 02:53 PM
> *i found that out recently.  like right now i have 0 space and still post pics
> [snapback]3498682[/snapback]​*


damn you're stupid


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 29 2005, 04:37 AM
> *:twak:
> [snapback]3500080[/snapback]​*


Post them up again I never got to see the pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey tony, it aint' my fault you come on once a month now, :roflmao:

i might post some new pics later tonight


----------

